# 2nd/3rd IUI success rates



## Casper72

Anyone know the success rates for second and third IUI attempts? Anyone have a success story resulting from a second or third IUI? Please share, I need some encouragement. Thanks!


----------



## AMM1031

I got pregnant after my third iui, and he is two now! it does work


----------



## Harper123

Hi there. I'm going on my 3rd IUI cycle, I am triggering tonight and will have the actual IUI on Friday. I'm defeated and starting to think IUI is a joke. But then again, reading posts like the first person whom responded to you, IUI success is attainable! I'm at the point where I want twins so I never have to go through this guessing game again! When do you trigger? Fingers crossed.


----------



## AMM1031

Just to let you know I did the IUI three times the first time around and the third time took. He is now almost 3 and I did the IUI with clomid and gonalf this time around, and the second one took and we are now expecting twins. They do work for some people so just be patient and keep praying.
Good Luck


----------



## Casper72

I am still in the TTW to see if the 3rd IUI worked or not. I'll let you know in another week or so. I sure don't feel any different this month than any other month so we will see.

Congrats on the twins! Wow, two of your eggs must have stuck. Good for you.


----------



## Casper72

AMM1031- Can I ask how old you are and what your fertility issues are leading you to do IUIs in the first place? I had IUI b/c I am 39 and we tried for 7 month before going to a fertility specialist. I really think my age is the obstacle b/c my husband and I are both very healthy, all tests came back A-ok. Can't think of any other reason I have not gotten pregnant yet. When I was younger all I had to do was look at a man and get pregnant, not so much now.


----------



## AMM1031

Casper72 said:


> AMM1031- Can I ask how old you are and what your fertility issues are leading you to do IUIs in the first place? I had IUI b/c I am 39 and we tried for 7 month before going to a fertility specialist. I really think my age is the obstacle b/c my husband and I are both very healthy, all tests came back A-ok. Can't think of any other reason I have not gotten pregnant yet. When I was younger all I had to do was look at a man and get pregnant, not so much now.



I am 31 and I have unexplained infertility. They couldnt find ANY reason that I wasnt getting pregnant. I went almost 7 years of crying every month. We then went on just the clomid for a few months and then the IUI with clomid for three months and that worked for us. This time around I decided that I wanted to make sure that it worked in the first couple of tries because I am getting older and I didnt want my kids too far apart. So in Jan. I went to the dr and talked to them about doing the gonal-f and at first he wanted me to do just the clomid and IUI but I stuck to it. It was expensive but luckily I ended up being able to reuse the vial again the second month and ended up pregnant with twins. I am super excited and tho we payed out of pocket it was about 1500$ total for this round with all the meds and iui. and I am glad that there is two in there. 
Good Luck and keep at it. I found a great christian book called When the Cradle is Empty. That helped me get thru quite a few months. and being on here always helps, especially when you know other people are going thru the same thing and can talk about it. :hugs: and good luck


----------



## Casper72

What a great story. Thank you for sharing. I'm going to Google gonal-f right now because a lot of women on this site talk about it but I have no idea what it's used for.


----------



## amazingLife

Casper72 said:


> Anyone know the success rates for second and third IUI attempts? Anyone have a success story resulting from a second or third IUI? Please share, I need some encouragement. Thanks!

i hope my 3 rd works too. from your signature looks like you had a success.Congrats.My 2 iuis falied.. this month was natural try..and i have already started carmping so looking forward to 3 rd iui .


----------

